# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Presa de Forcat

## sergi1907

Cerca del pueblo de Forcat, en la carretera hacia Vielha y poco antes de llegar al embalse de Baserca, se encuentra esta pequeña presa de la que no he encontrado datos.

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas imágenes.

----------


## Luján

Me encanta el acabado de esa presa.

Gracias por mostrárnosla.


Tú debes ser otro que, junto con Perdiguera, le haces unos cuantos miles de kilómetros al coche cada semana.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bonitas fotos y presa. Me encanta la forma de desaguar

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

> Me encanta el acabado de esa presa.
> 
> Gracias por mostrárnosla.
> 
> 
> Tú debes ser otro que, junto con Perdiguera, le haces unos cuantos miles de kilómetros al coche cada semana.



Gracias Luján :Smile: 

Este año calculo que haré unos 35000 km, bastante lejos de las cifras de Perdiguera. :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Segi bonita presa el sitio es idilico solo con ver las fotos te da paz, un paseo por ahí vale su precio en oro.

gracias por las fotos.

----------


## ben-amar

Es preciosa, no hace falta que sea una gran obra para ser un autentico tesoro  :Smile: 
Gracias, Sergi.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa presa Sergi, si como dices no tiene nombre habra que buscarle alguno, muchas gracias por las fotos y por refrescarme la noche  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas fotos sergi.
Creo que puedo daros una pequeña explicación que seguramente tendrá algún error pero es lo que sé.
La presa, en realidad un azud, forma un pequeño embalse que sirve para disminuir la energía cinética de la central eléctrica que turbina las aguas del embalse de Llauset, central que se encuentra en el margen izquierdo de la carretera del Valle de Arán.
A su vez también sirve para la derivación de un canal, por la margen izquierda del Noguera Ribagorzana, que posteriormente cruza elevado sobre la carretera formando un sifón pintado de color verde.
Este canal creo que entrega sus aguas en la zona de Vilaller tras ser turbinadas.

----------

